# Help! Epic Imperator Titan Banner



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

hi all,

after years of disregard my epic emperator titan has come to my attention again. i got this modell with the old adeptus titanicus box and always wanted to paint it properly. started it like some 10 years ago but never managed to do more than priming, drybrushing and some base colour. stuffed it away then because work got in the way and though i never really forgot about it, i could never persuade myself to finish it. now it has been sitting on my desk for two years, staring at me reproachfully and whispering to my mind: 'damn you, you lazy bum. finish me!' so i made up my mind and now i'm looking around for some ideas for the banners.
i finished the basic works for the hellstorm cannon banner. maybe someone has an helpful idea of what to depict on it. i'm thankful for any suggestion or maybe even a complete concept. but please bear in mind, that it must be paintable by me (painting at an average level) 'cause it's pretty small. scale from bar to bar is 18x10mm (height x width). here is the pic:











edit: maybe it would be better if i'd post it in the 'modelling and painting' board?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Probably get more help there.

I will move the thread for you.

For me if you could do the Mechanicus Skulled Cog thing in white and black on a red field would work because of the cog on the bottom of the banner.

A pic with a 40k mini next to it might help those that have not seen one for scale purposes.

Nice job it so far Graf.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for moving. but to your idea.. no i don't think the half-skull would suit. i thought rather of a specific legion banner, like warp runners or fire wasps with additional battlehonours and enginekills of that particular weapon (the hellstorm).. i know there has been a thread for titan banners somewhere before.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I think that would be a great idea Graf. Which legio do you use? From what I can see, it looks similar to the Legio Victorum. I know the one titan painted up in those colors used a closed fist device similar to that of the Imperial Fists. The Legio Ultra has a similar symbol but the clenched fist is holding lightning bolts. 

Most heraldries feature the black and white skull with the cog in the background (not all of course) but they tend to have either the skull or the cog as a feature. 

If you have the old Titan Legions _Codex Titanicus _book, you could probably copy one of the devices found there, reduce it to fit and go from there. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks shogun.. legion victorum.. that's more like it. i think i have copies of all loyalist and traitor banners on my old computer. just wasn't sure which colour sceme i just hit with blue and gold..

edit: +rep


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

What Millennium is this machine from? That would influence _my_ choice of iconography if I were designing the banner. Also, I like extra numbers and small symbols around the edges. Honor markings are also good.

JB

ps. can we see the entire model in its current state?


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

sure you can..
here is a pic from this monster:








(guess what.. you're toast.)

which millenium? well i'd say it must be the time around the great crusade. cause it already wears the aquilla imerialis. so approx. 30k.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

No problem bud! Do you plan on giving it another banner or two. One between the legs and one hanging off the plasma annhilator, I mean. I'm not 100% sure, I believe the Legio Victorum was blue with silver lining. However, I don't think it would be that big a deal for 'em to use gold heh heh heh. 

As for the titan's age, it's probably a lot older than that. Titans are ancient vehicles and Imperator-class titans more so. They generally hail from the Dark Age of Technology or before, when man could make the fortress-like giants with relative ease.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

@shogun: yeah i know the fluff says they're dead old. but its already equipped with imperial eagles and iconics. also that church style is from the oldschool fluff, where it says that imperators are often carried alone to primitive worlds to act as temples to the emperor for the masses to spread the belief. so they were constructed as the living aweinspiring embodiment of the god-emperor. that's where the older and newer fluff does not connect properly. but hey, maybe it was extensively refitted and modified for imperial use..

and yeah, i plan more banners. one more for the plasma annihilator. between the legs will be a single chain with an attached crux terminatus from some 40k mini. on the backs balcony there will be two swinging chains bearing smoking censers. but this will take some time..


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

so, i played around a bit with visio for some first impression. can't do it any smaller in order still being able to paint it epic scale..
i know i made it war griffons.. so if anyone has a nice resolution pic of legio victorum feel free to pm me. 

View attachment 2996


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

or with its name on it

View attachment 2997


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Idea for banner:
Perhaps a huge fist knocking the top off a mountain?


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah, some symbolish icons. good suggestion. or maybe a fist crushing a moon or sth..


----------

